# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet >  Dropbox - qfar eshte dhe si te perdoret

## Trolexi

Dropbox eshte nje file hosting qe ju mundson perdoruesve per te ruajtur fotografi,dokumente dhe skeda ne internet(cloud). Kur skedat te upluadohen ne dropbox ato mund tiu qasesh nga shum paisje si Desktop(PC),iphone,android,BlackBerry,linux etj.

Kjo eshte shum e dobishme edhe per te ruajtur (back up) skeda te rendesishem qe ne rast se ne demtohet pc ato jane te sigurta dhe mund tiu qasesh nga cilido vend i botes vetem me nje paisje qe ka lidhje ne internet.

Gjithashtu nese jemi ne pune dhe na duhet nje dokument qe e kemi ne shtepi ate mund ta gjejm ne dropbox qoft duke instaluar softverin(klientin) ne pc apo nga web faqja.

+Funksionet shtes
prej iphone munesh me hap utorrentin te shpija dhe me loadu ni torrent te ri per shkarkim
munesh me perdor si host per website
me shpernda fajlla te mdhaj pa as ni kufizim
munesh me instalu ne USB edhe prej usb me i hap fajllat qe i ki te upluadume psh ni prezantim i power pointit etj etj
Ketu mund te regjistroheni

Ky program perdoret shum dhe eshte nr.1 ne shum faqe IT te huaja.
Perdorimi eshte teper i leht edhe ne web faqe mund te kuptoni si perdoret ne disa hapa.

Ketu mund te regjistroheni
Kliko ketu

----------


## strange

Të gjitha i paske thën vetëm se 2GB vend i ke ne dispozicion nuk i paske thëne! Unë e kam provuar para nja 1 jave këtë më është dukur i mirë(Android) por 2 GB e kam mbush vetëm foto.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Trolexi

> Të gjitha i paske thën vetëm se 2GB vend i ke ne dispozicion nuk i paske thëne! Unë e kam provuar para nja 1 jave këtë më është dukur i mirë(Android) por 2 GB e kam mbush vetëm foto.


duke bere disa kerkesa shtes si duke u bere fan ne FB etj mund te fitosh ende hapsir , deri ne 8GB

----------


## strange

8GB në muaj kushtojnë 9.99€. Dhe nuk besoj se ti falin 8 GB apo 10 Euro në muaj kështu kot vetëm pse je bëre Fan në Fuckbook.

Për të ruajtur gjëra do ishte mirë sikur Google Mail të na lejonte të bëjmë gjëra më të mëdha se 25 MB upload.  :i ngrysur: 

Free storage you are currently using:
Gmail - 0.35 GB (5%) of 7.35 GB

----------


## Trolexi

> 8GB në muaj kushtojnë 9.99. Dhe nuk besoj se ti falin 8 GB apo 10 Euro në muaj kështu kot vetëm pse je bëre Fan në Fuckbook.
> 
> Për të ruajtur gjëra do ishte mirë sikur Google Mail të na lejonte të bëjmë gjëra më të mëdha se 25 MB upload. 
> 
> Free storage you are currently using:
> Gmail - 0.35 GB (5%) of 7.35 GB


Shiko mire web sajtin e dropbox , 
2GB i ke ne start
758MB i ke duke u bere fan ne fb, twitter ...
tjerat duke bere referal

-Un i kam 8GB , pa as ni cent te shpenzum,

----------


## Trolexi

vetem sa ka dalur verzioni i ri 1.0 qe perfshin edhe selective sync

----------


## Trolexi

NXITONI DROPBOX.inc ka filluar nje loje shperblyese ku pjesmarrsit i shperblen me me shume free hapsire (space)
https://www.dropbox.com/referrals/NTE0MjY2MzEzOQ?src=global0

----------


## Trolexi

kush eshte duke e perdorur dropbo?

----------


## DiGiT@LiFE

a je akoma me dropbox bre ??

thjesht per kryezitet  :perqeshje:

----------

